# Fucking Sky



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Got sky digital - some of the time all the channels are Ok and more recently some channels have a really shit signal - apparently due to atmospheric interference or some such crap.

Cue sky one , the news BBC1 etc all being crap at the mo - intermittant picture and a waste of time.

I know its not the box as some channels are perfectly fine - what will Sky do fuck all.

Tossers

Dave


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Get really fucked off when they send you mail saying "insure your box for ONLY Â£8 per month".

I already pay Â£38pm, I don't want to pay another Â£8 .

I'd be interested to see what happens if my box ever did go bust, there's no way I'd pay another Â£200/Â£300 for another, as Sky say they won't give you another. Think I'd look into cable (don't know if I can get it) or go without.

Do you reckon Sky would give you another, if it meant not losing your (lucrative Â£38pm) business?

Anyone had this happen?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Sounds like the dish is slightly off centre and needs to be re-positioned.

A couple of years ago a painter nudged ours and we lost a good number of channels. Sky came, spent 5 mins wiggling the dish about and charged us, well the painter, Â£60 for doing it.

By the way, of all the digital providers, Sky offers far and away the best package and viewing experience.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

You reckon?

Sometimes the channels are fine then they go screwy, while other channels are fine?

Should check with next door I guess!

Â£60 quid for something they didn't bolt up tightly enough in the first place?

They're still tossers

Dave


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Dont what ever you do switch to Telewest for digi TV. It is utter s**e. I cant wait for my 12 months to be up to get back to Sky.
Come to my house and look at cable and youll soon see how good sky is.
M


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Atmopsheric changes don't make that much difference unless its thundering then I loose all channels.

If my Sky box goes then thats it, unless they replace it. (cheeky sods). Its like a warrenty for a freezer I got through to extend it from 1 year to 3 for another 89 quid. The freezer was only 150 quid.!!!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Might unplug it tomorrow am and let it cool down all day - see if that helps. Why can't they get Tag McLaren or Meridian to make these boxed - be damn sight more stylish and reliable 

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Why can't they get Tag McLaren or Meridian to make these boxed - be damn sight more stylish and reliable Â
> 
> Dave


Possibly because the average punter would not want to have to pay $3000 for a tv box 

Telewest is fine technical quality imho - they just show 50 channels of crap.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

If your Sky box busts it is actually circa Â£500 to replace. My first one bust 1 month out of warranty - you'd have thought they might have shown some goodwill but no - that'll be Â£525 sir.

I didn't pay it. I found a way. It involved an insurance claim - felt bad but there was no way I was paying Â£525!

Damian


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Have thought about this too.

Surely you can cancel the deal - if the box is theirs give it back. If not trash it.

Set up a new deal (if you want it) and get you free box.

Can it be that simple or do they have us on a technicality. ???

Gren


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Check the connections between the dish and box - the F connectors if assembled badly can become very dodgy.

Another thing to check - especially if you had the dish installed over the autumn / winter period is trees and bushes. Sky Installers arent always too hot and tend to forget that a clear line of site to the satellite in winter can become obscured by new tree growth in the spring months.... just check to see if the dish has a clear view of the sky.

Hope that helps.

James.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Go into Services|Sky Setup|Signal Test I think from memory. Check the signal strength and signal quality. 1 should be almost full the other at least three quarters. If this is not the case then you need the dish to be re-aligned.

Secondly you could try and power down the box to reset the software. Unplug the box from the mains - wait for 1 minute. Plug the box back into the mains. Wait 30 seconds then turn the box back on. This does a system reset and might sort the problem.

The fact that some channels are ok and some aren't doesn't really mean anything.

Oh, I agree Sky are a waste of time but they have the best products and channel lineup - customer services on the other hand :-/


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Don't critisize Sky until you have had the pleasure of watching French, Italian, Portuguese television. 

French television is full of pretentious pseudo-intellectuals having deep and meaningful discussions about the air! [smiley=huh2.gif]

Italian television is just one long boring gameshow. Although it does of the advantage of having lots of half-nekkid buurrrrds on it. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

As for Portugal! any country where Saturday evening prime time television is 'It's a Knock Out' has got to be crappier than Sky. [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Don't even get me going on east European television.
[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Check for bird nests as well, mine currently has a bloody great fat pigeon nesting on it, could be pigeon pie if it disturbs me Men and Motors viewing. ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Set up a new deal (if you want it) and get you free box.
> 
> Can it be that simple or do they have us on a technicality. Â ???


No, not that simple - one free box per household 

So yes, they do have you on a technicality.


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

My Sky picture is excellent ! Maybe your TV's f**ked ;D

sTTu


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

For REALLY bad service try NTL.

Their customer support sucks. When I cancelled their contract after 5 months citing breach of contract on their side they simply said OK and disconnected


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> No, not that simple - one free box per household
> 
> So yes, they do have you on a technicality.


What happens when you sell the house then and you take the box with you?

I am sure that the new owner can then register for a new one!!

So all you may need is register the sky service to a different name claiming it is the new property owner!!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Don't critisize Sky until you have had the pleasure of watching French, Italian, Portuguese television. ... etc


try norwegian telly - prime time viewing on saturday is "heartbeat" [smiley=toilet.gif] every other program is about fish - i kid you not...


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

A friend  had the same problem with a broken box. Apparently! he cancelled his subscription and then registered a new one in his girlfriend's name. Box arrived next day and plugged straight in. If it breaks again, girlfriend will be replaced!


----------

